

GSM turns 20 today, still rocking the world - Garbage
http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/01/gsm-turns-20-today-still-rocking-the-world/

======
Shenglong
For those of you who know what I'm talking about - did anyone else think CDMA
was a much more elegant technology than GSM?

~~~
wmf
CDMA is cool and it had a lot of advantages back in the 2G days, but it's not
good for bursty data traffic. It seems like everybody is going back to TDMA or
OFDMA now.

